# Sending baggage from HK to Amsterdam



## maxime95 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi there,

I was wondering if maybe someone has experience with sending a suitcase to somewhere in Europe. Is there a way to do this? Or am I forced to put my stuff in boxes? 

I will study in HK for 5 months and after that I want to travel through Thailand and Indonesia. Because some clothes, shoes, my Macbook Air (!!) and other stuff won't be needed any longer. If I have to put it in boxes I feel like my macbook won't be safe.

Storage at the airport is only for short-term use. I hope someone can help me, because I am starting to get a little bit worried about that I may not find a solution.

Thanks!


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

There are companies that offer long-term storage in Hong Kong. A Google search should point you in the right direction. No personal experience, but some of them seem reliable and secure and I think you could rent a locker or similar, doesn't have to be a full unit.


----------



## maxime95 (Sep 11, 2015)

Capstan said:


> There are companies that offer long-term storage in Hong Kong. A Google search should point you in the right direction. No personal experience, but some of them seem reliable and secure and I think you could rent a locker or similar, doesn't have to be a full unit.


Unfortunately I only have a 3-hour transit in Hong Kong on the way back to Amsterdam. I won't be able to pick up my stuff from a storage like that.

I am just gonna try to send my boxes via surface parcel of HK post. They have an insurance for my macbook. It will take some months to arrive, but I think it's the best option left.


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

maxime95 said:


> Unfortunately I only have a 3-hour transit in Hong Kong on the way back to Amsterdam. I won't be able to pick up my stuff from a storage like that.
> 
> I am just gonna try to send my boxes via surface parcel of HK post. They have an insurance for my macbook. It will take some months to arrive, but I think it's the best option left.


Sounds like the best option. You could think about sending the laptop via Speedpost, and everything else via surface mail.


----------



## maxime95 (Sep 11, 2015)

Capstan said:


> Sounds like the best option. You could think about sending the laptop via Speedpost, and everything else via surface mail.


Thank you for the tip!


----------

